# WER KENNT GUT ABFAHREN im Kreis Oberberg "Gummersbach, Marienheide, Engelskirchen"?



## Racerbike (1. Juni 2010)

Moin zusammen,

wer von euch kennte paar richtig nett trails, abfahren u. touren im kreis oberberg (gummersbach, marienheide, engelskirchen und umgebung)?

also her mit euren geheim strecken ;-)

viele grüße,

jan

ps: hier paar nette touren!

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.4105.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.21105.html


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Juli 2010)

Salut,

bin diesen Sommer vermehrt in der Ecke zum Biken... kenne hier genügend Strecken in der von die benannten Region.

Falls du möchtest, können wir ja mal zusammen eine Runde biken auf den Trails. Meine GPS-Tracks finde ich leider nicht mehr.

Was fährst du? Bin selber eher abfahrtsorientiert... längere Strecken aber auch kein Problem (dann wohl aber durch mein Enduro ein wenig langsamer)... mittlerer DH geht auch und Freeriden sowieso. Bin früher viel CC in der Region gefahren.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caseaplace (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank für die Strecken, das sieht ganz interessant aus! An der Ruine Elbach fahre ich auch ab und an auf unserer Feierabendrunde vorbei. 

Meine Strecken lade ich regelmäßig bei bikemap.de hoch:
http://www.bikemap.net/user/caseaplace/routes

Als zugezogener Gummersbacher sind meine Trailkenntnisse leider nicht perfekt doch die ein oder andere nette Strecke habe auch ich schon gefunden.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Levelboss (26. Juli 2010)

Das ist bei Wiehl.
Genaue Ortsangaben gibt's auf Wunsch per PN.


----------



## S-type (26. Juli 2010)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Das ist bei Wiehl.
> Genaue Ortsangaben gibt's auf Wunsch per PN.



Och, ist der wieder offen? Als ich das letzte mal da war, war überall Stacheldraht gespannt.
Hammer Video


----------



## Schnegge (26. Juli 2010)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Das ist bei Wiehl.
> Genaue Ortsangaben gibt's auf Wunsch per PN.



Hi Felix,

...Du musst mir unbedingt mal erklären, wie ich dahin komme. Oder ist das gar der Steinbruch in meinem alten Heimatdorf, wo ich vor 30 Jahren immer gespielt hab...? 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## karlson (28. Juli 2010)

...ich hatte mich schon gewundert wie der Baum auf den trail kommt ....


----------



## Marko-GM (4. August 2010)

Hallo,Bin neu im Forum da ich die daten meines damaligen accounts nicht finde habe vor über 2Jahren aufgehört mit Biken so nun möchte ich wieder bin seid längerem wieder am Üben ich wüsste auch so gern wo der Trail ist....kenne nur die alte strecke aus Oberwiehl im wald ist aber sehr sehr sehr herunter gekommen müsste man auch bissl zeit investieren um sie herzurichten dann eine freeride strecke in bierenbachtal und mehrere kleine trails relativ kurz....wäre cool wenn du dich meldest levelboss...


----------



## !Conny! (8. August 2010)

Hey, also das Video ist echt klasse und die Strecke, nun ja, die kann ich mittlerweile blind fahren Leider ist die Strecke tatsächlich mit stachedraht abgesperrt, aber nur der Ausgang...der Einstieg ist frei. Ich selber komme aus Ründeroth und bin meist freeridemäßig unterwegs, also, wenn jemand eine Abfahrtsorientierte Tour fahren möcht, und nen paar nette Trails kennenlernen möchte, dann melden!


----------



## Levelboss (28. September 2010)

Ich habe da noch etwas:


...irgendwo im Aggertal.


----------



## supasini (29. September 2010)

mal wieder seeeehr cool - und dann noch das schöne Trikot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karlson (29. September 2010)

wieder mal ein cooles Video


----------



## Marko-GM (30. September 2010)

Ist das nich rebbelroth?


----------



## Pasi_92 (30. September 2010)

Hey Leute 
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und Fahre auch downhill und freeride und das so im umkreis von wiehl und gummersbach
Fals Ihr WKW habt wir haben dort eine gruppe gemacht 
Downhill&Freeride in Oberberg 
Wir nennen und Downhill-Oberberg Redbull Racing 
und sind ne lustige truppe und haben immer spaß am fahren und suchen noch welche um eine Coommunity In Oberberg auf zu bauen wenn ihr intresse habt kommt in unsere wkw gruppe oder schreibt einfach mich in Icq an
Icq: 279404282
Mfg 
Pascal 

ride on !


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (12. Oktober 2010)

also ich weiss das auf dem hackenberg hinter diesem aussichtsturm eine strecke liegt (DH) knapp 500m weiter bauen wir momentan was neues


----------



## Marko-GM (13. Oktober 2010)

Echt?geil ich kenn die Strecke aber sehr befahrbar war sie ja nicht mehr.....musste man echt ma was dran tun....Wir haben eine in Oberwiehl gebaut is ne chillige strecke nich so krass wie bergneustadt auch nich wie rebbel aber um einiges einfacher hoch zu laufen  und wiehl is ja auch noch da....gibt eig echt viel


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (14. Oktober 2010)

jo wollte mir das ganze in wiehl auch mal anschauen bin aber leider noch nicht dazu gekommen und die bergnestadt strecke ist wieder befahrbar diese schutt haufen oder was das sein sollt sind nicht mehr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko-GM (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Wir veranstalten ein Treffen am, 31.10.10 11UHR-Open End
Die Strecke beim Sarstedt ist jetzt am vorerst letzten höchststand der vorbereitungen.
Wir haben heute im Regen trainiert, inklusive Driften war es eine menge Fun.
Die Strecke ist recht rutschig mit leichtem Gefälle.
Einige Drops und Jumps, Anlieger.
Schwierigkietsgrad 2 mittel.
Chickenways keine.
Ortsangaben:Oberwiehl unterhalb des Sarstedt Geländes.
Am Kreisel beim Autoservice(waschstraße) Berg hoch, bei der Firma Sarstedt rein, am Förtnerhauschen rein, Berg hoch Rechts.Dort war früher die alte Downhill-Oberberg Strecke die zu neuem Leben erwacht wurde (von uns)
Oder Ihr kommt aus Richtung Wiehl hinter dem BPW Kreisel Rechts rein direkt wieder Links (vorsicht Einbahnstraße für die die mit Bike hinfahren wollen)die Straße immer gerade aus seid ihr da.....werdet noch andere Biker sehen....
Bei Fragen bin jeden Tag ON
Bitte Freunde Einladen

Alternative Strecke Wiehl

Genug Decken, Ersatzkleideung und schutzausrüstung.

Es wird Dreckig.
Gruß Marko
PS: Wir haben die Erlaubnis des Waldbesitzers dort eine Strecke zu bauen und uns am Sonntag dort zu Treffen er wird voraussichtlich auch mal vorbei schneien


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (27. Oktober 2010)

Marko-GM schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wir veranstalten ein Treffen am, 31.10.10 11UHR-Open End
> Die Strecke beim Sarstedt ist jetzt am vorerst letzten höchststand der vorbereitungen.
> Wir haben heute im Regen trainiert, inklusive Driften war es eine menge Fun.
> ...




schade würde gerne kommen aber kann leider nicht


----------



## Pasi_92 (6. November 2010)

Wo ist die strecke genau ? und kann mann die sich mal anschauen oder gibs die nicht mehr ?


----------



## Marko-GM (15. November 2010)

Also ich hab hier mal was das euch alle angeht 

http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1273587500372.shtml

In nutscheid soll eine downhill strecke gebaut werden voraussetzung wir gründen einen verein ich denke das wir das in angriff nehmen wir haben auch schon eine wkw gruppe gegründet Downhill&Freeride Oberberg also je mehr beitreten desto besser Homepage kommt auch bald und dann gründen wir so einen verein....


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (15. November 2010)

Marko-GM schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier mal was das euch alle angeht
> 
> http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1273587500372.shtml
> 
> In nutscheid soll eine downhill strecke gebaut werden voraussetzung wir gründen einen verein ich denke das wir das in angriff nehmen wir haben auch schon eine wkw gruppe gegründet Downhill&Freeride Oberberg also je mehr beitreten desto besser Homepage kommt auch bald und dann gründen wir so einen verein....




geile sache falls das klappen würde, würde ich auch gerne helfen komme melde dich mal bei mir


----------



## Hell_Rider (16. Januar 2011)

servus dudes

wir sind schon seit einiger zeit dran einen verein zu gründen (waldbröl).
In der ersten Februarwoche 2011 wird sich freitags im JUBS in Waldbröl getroffen.
Wer lust hat vorbeizuschauen, kann sich ja mal melden

Der Verein ist schon gegründet aber noch nicht ins vereinsregister eingetragen und heißt: Steil Bergab e.V.


----------



## MadMikeRebbel (11. Dezember 2011)

Neues zu den Strecken im Kreis Gummersbach.
Wiehl ist weiterhin befahrbar.
Oberwiehl ist von den Dirtkidz umgebaut worden und eher mäßig befahrbar, der Waldbesitzer wollte ausserdem einige Bäume fällen.
Bergneustadt ist größtenteils gut befahrbar.
Rebbel bis auf wenige Schäden in Ordnung.
Dümmlinghausen neu verfügbar.
Jede Menge Spaß machbar.
Geilomat...


----------



## Raketsmann (7. Februar 2012)

Der Verein ¨Steil Bergab e.V.¨ in Waldbröl fräst sich seinem Ziel entgegen!
Wir haben die Politik überzeugen können, indem wir zum Beispiel vor dem Sportausschuss referiert haben. Wir haben die Genehmigungen aller Grundbesitzer eingeholt und uns mit den oertlichen Förstern zusammengesetzt und nun haben wir 25% des Betrages für die  Landschaftsplaner bezahlt.

Wir arbeiten mit der Dimb zusammen und nutzen deren versicherung; will heissen, dass jeder der dem Verein beitritt beim befahren der genehmigten Strecke versichert ist.

Bei der Strecke handelt es sich um einen Fr/Dh trail, es ist jedoch noch nichts im Bau. Sobald die letzten Papiere und Scheine über den Tisch sind geht es los.

WIR BITTEN UM EURE UNTERSTÜTZUNG!!! MIT JEDEM BEITRITT IN UNSEREN VEREIN KOMMEN WIR ALLE DEM ZIEL EINE !!!LEGALE!!! STRECKE ZU BAUEN NÄHER. 

Die Kosten für die Mitgliedschaft betragen 30 Euro für 6 Monate.
Bedenkt wieviel Sprit ihr sparen könnt wenn hier eine Strecke entsteht und welch eine Freude wir jedem Menschen, der gerne Fahrrad ausserhalb Betonierter Strassen fährt bereiten können.

Solltet ihr interesse haben im Oberbergischen etwas zu bewegen, so informiert euch bei facebook in der ¨Steil Bergab e.V.¨ Gruppe über ein Anmeldeformular oder schreibt mir. Es ist jeder willkommen.


----------



## MadMikeRebbel (11. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja schonmal nicht schlecht. Dann muss ich nur noch halb so weit fahren. Hoffe mal das die Strecke gut wird. 
60 pro Jahr ist nicht wenig, dann muss man schon relativ viel fahren für.
Meine Unfallversicherung haftet für meine Freizeit Unfälle allesdings auch.
Ja ich bin gespannt und hoffe das bald etwas umgesetzt wird.

Auf meiner Seite sind Videos zum Thema Strecken in Oberberg.


----------



## Ale1987 (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mal hören ob noch Leute hier im Kreis Wiehl oder Gummersbach unterwegs sind und ein paar gute Strecken kennen .Sind die Strecken in Wiehl und Oberwiehl noch befahrbar ?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

